# I-Pro Check Valve



## jack01 (Jul 17, 2018)

I have couple of orbit sprinkler heads on a slope.
They do leak water once shut off also during the spray.
It looks like I need to replace them with sprinkler head with build in Check valve, which is suppose to prevent the leak.

I came acros " I-Pro Check Valve" which can be installed on existing sprinkler heads, has any one have experience with these?
can they be retrofitted in Orbit sprinkler heads?


----------

